# reds before the storm



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Figured i would get my fix early this week before hanna arrives to do her thing. Couldnt have asked for a nicer day on tuesday, and the fish were about as fired up and aggressive as they get. We made a late-afternoon launch and fished til dusk and had plenty of action the entire time. I managed to boat about 15 reds, mostly all mid to over slot and healthy, while nate added several more reds along with some decent flatties up to 20". About half of my reds came on topwater, the absolute bestest most funnest way to catch reds...period.









































































nate shot this clip of a red scarfing down on my plug. quality isnt the greatest after the upload, but it's still visible.

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/topwater_hookup.flv">

Wednesday's forecast was lookin like money again, so i decided to go for the sequel. The fish werent fired up like the day before, but i managed 6 or 7 reds and put my roommate on a few fish as well, so no complaints.



















The baby gags are out in full force right now.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Nice Report!*

Look's like ya'll had a Blast! :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awsome job. Great work.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice report...



Jesse


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice "aglemanship"!! Love them Reds! Hope to see you up here again for beasty Stripers! 

Skunk


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

nice work guys


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice!


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Enjoyed the report. Nice fish!

Quick question Ryan............I like the way you have your rod holders mounted. Can you post a pic of what kind they are and how you mounted them? 

Thanks!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Decent. Thanks


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

TopsailSurf said:


> Quick question Ryan............I like the way you have your rod holders mounted. Can you post a pic of what kind they are and how you mounted them?
> 
> Thanks!


They're a couple scotty mounts bolted onto the sides of the crate with extenders to raise them up a bit. The middle holders are just some schedule 20 pvc zip-tied in place.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice as always Ryan...


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Man thats a bad a$$ lil video!! Awesome job!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice didnt know the gag grouper were up that far


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

nice boats


----------

